# Buddy's Home Thread



## curlygirl (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi everyone, I joined this forum when my bunnydied a few weeks ago, and everyone was so nice I decided to stickaround. I've already learned a ton that I never knew aboutrabbits,&amp; I've had them my whole life!! Sohere are some pics of my new baby - a 4 month old Siamese sable dwarfnamed buddy. I've had him a little over 2 weeks.

Bunny Hugs to everyone,

Andrea



]http://www9.picturetrail.com/members/edit?p=8&amp;imgid=115337824','picture',500,330)]




[/url]

This is the day I brought him home. He was pooped after his hour and a half ride.

]http://www9.picturetrail.com/members/edit?p=8&amp;imgid=115337754','picture',446,330)]



[/url]

Look at how tall I am!

]http://www9.picturetrail.com/members/edit?p=8&amp;imgid=115337788','picture',446,330)]



[/url]

Better wash my face so I look pretty for the camera!

]http://www9.picturetrail.com/members/edit?p=8&amp;imgid=115337867','picture',446,330)]



[/url]

Maybe if I hide behind these flowers she'll put the camera away.

]http://www9.picturetrail.com/members/edit?p=8&amp;imgid=115332134','picture',500,330)]



[/url]

Can't you see I'm eating?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 17, 2005)

Buddy is just ADORABLE!!! Thank you for sharing his pictures with us!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 17, 2005)

What a handsome lil man.....Congrats.


----------



## hoppy (Oct 17, 2005)

Buddy's adorable:kiss:congrats


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 17, 2005)

Buddy is a very good looking lil man. His colour is gorgeous!

Nicole


----------



## ariel (Oct 17, 2005)

What a cute guy he his!

I like the pic of him reaching for the flowers

Glad you decided to stay with us, there are so many wonderful people here


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh, Buddy is just beautiful. So pleased youdecided to get another Bunny - I think once you've had one, it's hardto be without them. Congrats!

Jan


----------



## bluebird (Oct 17, 2005)

Very cute.bluebird


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone!! He's actually muchcuter in person, I think he's camera shy! He always kind oflooks like he's up to no good (which is usually the case).


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 17, 2005)

He's really beautiful, Andrea. :inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 17, 2005)

:inlove:

He is just an adorable rabbit! What a little stud! 

Nice of you to stick around!! I hope you enjoy it here. 

-K&amp;E


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 17, 2005)

He's adorable, Curlygirl. What is his breed? 

Laura


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 17, 2005)

He's a siamese netherland dwarf. Hisdad was asiamese sable and his mom was a smoke pearl siamese,so he's a little bit lighter than most siamese sables. When Iwent to the breeder to pick out a bunny, he was the first one I pickedup. He dug his little claws into my shirt, which I felt was Isign he was meant to come home with me - lol. He's quite alittle devil though!


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh, how cute is that baby??

Jen


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 18, 2005)

He is SO sweet looking. And it looks like he is having some fun exploring his new home!!


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 20, 2005)

I want to use this post as his home thread, butI don't know if there's a way to change the title??? Anyway,these are some new pictures from his first trip to the living room torun around like a crazy bunny!




Should I hop on that hardwood floor or will I slide?




I don't care how big you are wooden rabbit, I'll get you!




Ha ha, take this! (insert sinister laugh)




Chinning dad's briefcase - maybe Buddy wants to go to the office.




Is that another tail I see there?




Bet you didn't know I could read!




You'll never catch me with that camera!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

More great pics!!!

Carolyn can change the title for you, just shoot her a PM and she'll hook ya up!


----------



## doodle (Oct 21, 2005)

What a handsome bunny! I love the pics of him standing up.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hes adorable! I love his color, what is the name for it?


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 21, 2005)

Siamese sable, although he's a little lighter than most.


----------

